# JHS Twin Twelve



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

JHS pedals always give me GAS

[video=youtube_share;Icr1uMzACAM]http://youtu.be/Icr1uMzACAM[/video]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Not me, they have so little integrity it makes me very angry - not an original thought to be had, going so far as to rip off existing designs uncredited. And proselytizing https://www.google.ca/search?q=pros...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=iB1ZVMDpCcjB8gf6qoHwBQ in inappropriate situations.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

To each their own, that's for sure...but I'm happy I'm not the only one that feels the same way about these guys. I could care less who people copy, but give credit where credit is due.



keto said:


> Not me, they have so little integrity it makes me very angry - not an original thought to be had, going so far as to rip off existing designs uncredited. And proselytizing https://www.google.ca/search?q=pros...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=iB1ZVMDpCcjB8gf6qoHwBQ in inappropriate situations.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Once you've seen enough schematics, you tend to adopt the view that there is very little that is truly new or innovative, other than performance features, so the crediting doesn't bug me as much as it might bug you (though I do wish folks would leave the Klon cloning to Bill Finnegan and let the guy make a few bucks). The thing that _does_ drive me batty about JHS pedals is the complete absence of legending other than cryptic markings. It doesn't take that much to silkscreen on words, and it doesn't detract from the aesthetic.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

keto said:


> Not me, they have so little integrity it makes me very angry - not an original thought to be had, going so far as to rip off existing designs uncredited. And proselytizing https://www.google.ca/search?q=pros...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=iB1ZVMDpCcjB8gf6qoHwBQ in inappropriate situations.


Sure. I held off buying a Superbolt for a couple of years because of all the accusations against Josh. 

This article changed my opinion of the "scandal".

http://realworldworship.org/2014/02/25/the-people-vs-jhs-pedals/


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

keto said:


> Not me, they have so little integrity it makes me very angry - not an original thought to be had, going so far as to rip off existing designs uncredited. And proselytizing https://www.google.ca/search?q=pros...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=iB1ZVMDpCcjB8gf6qoHwBQ in inappropriate situations.



Speaking of that, much like others on here when I sell I list my gear in more than one place. I had a few pedals listed on a FB forum and got offered a trade from Josh Scott the owner of JHS. He gave me 4 brand new pedals for my one. At first I thought it might be an exception and not the norm and that he just really wanted the pedal that I had. But then I realized the forum was full of new JHS pedals for sale. Some guys having multiples of the same pedal. Not a very good business model flooding the used market with your new gear, not sure how he expects to sell new stuff when doing that. Makes me think that he's either really dumb or that he's business is going down the crapper and he's padding he's personal collection on the back of the company before the bank takes it from him. I have since dumped all the pedals I got from him.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> Speaking of that, much like others on here when I sell I list my gear in more than one place. I had a few pedals listed on a FB forum and got offered a trade from Josh Scott the owner of JHS. He gave me 4 brand new pedals for my one. At first I thought it might be an exception and not the norm and that he just really wanted the pedal that I had. But then I realized the forum was full of new JHS pedals for sale. Some guys having multiples of the same pedal. Not a very good business model flooding the used market with your new gear, not sure how he expects to sell new stuff when doing that. Makes me think that he's either really dumb or that he's business is going down the crapper and he's padding he's personal collection on the back of the company before the bank takes it from him. I have since dumped all the pedals I got from him.


I met a guy locally who had a pile of JHS pedals, asked him if he was a huge fan but it turned out to be a similar story to yours. JHS offered him a bunch of the companies most popular for a couple of his. I though it was a sweet and fairly generous deal, I believe he even got a Panther delay in the exchange. Fairly nice of them.

As for the credit due and the copying of circuits, I don't know what to think anymore. It seems everything is a copy of a copy with little originality in the field and instead a few tweaks by someone before they rebrand it.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

vadsy said:


> I met a guy locally who had a pile of JHS pedals, asked him if he was a huge fan but it turned out to be a similar story to yours. JHS offered him a bunch of the companies most popular for a couple of his. I though it was a sweet and fairly generous deal, I believe he even got a Panther delay in the exchange. Fairly nice of them.
> 
> As for the credit due and the copying of circuits, I don't know what to think anymore. It seems everything is a copy of a copy with little originality in the field and instead a few tweaks by someone before they rebrand it.


I got enough pedals that the retail value of what he gave me would be somewhere in the area of $1100-1200 Canadian, compared to the $400 mine was worth. If I was a retailer carrying he's product I wouldn't be very pleased with his business practices!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> I got enough pedals that the retail value of what he gave me would be somewhere in the area of $1100-1200 Canadian, compared to the $400 mine was worth. If I was a retailer carrying he's product I wouldn't be very pleased with his business practices!


As a retailer I might be pissed but, and I'm not trying to defend Josh, maybe he sells thousands or more of these units the proper way and giving a few away isn't going to matter. I also see JHS as a bit of a flavour of the month type of pedals where people, including myself, go nuts one day and decide to sell it the next day thus flooding the market. I could be wrong but don't really see the harm of giving away a few extras and being a nice guy.

I'd like to know what Charles from Electric Mojo thinks


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

vadsy said:


> Chitmo said:
> 
> 
> > I got enough pedals that the retail value of what he gave me would be somewhere in the area of $1100-1200 Canadian, compared to the $400 mine was worth. If I was a retailer carrying he's product I wouldn't be very pleased with his business practices!
> ...


Is he flooding the used market or creating interest in his product by sending out samples to people?

We can only speculate.


----------



## Rodavision (Feb 26, 2010)

hardasmum said:


> Sure. I held off buying a Superbolt for a couple of years because of all the accusations against Josh.
> 
> This article changed my opinion of the "scandal".
> 
> http://realworldworship.org/2014/02/25/the-people-vs-jhs-pedals/


I looked into this a lot as well since at first I was ticked off when I read some of the accusations of copying and different things. I eventually came to some conclusions though:

When it comes to guitars, effects and amps, the more I research the more I see how much everyone just copies everyone. Often the difference maker is when there is some tiny little tweak that makes it better than the original. Jim Marshall flat out copied a Bassman, then Vox and MesaBoogie and Matchless and everyone else went crazy copying. Most pedals are just copies of a couple of pedals from 30+ years ago with little improvements made over the years. Then there are the guitars that all cloned the originals. How many of us own Epiphones, Tokais and various other clones?

So I came to the decision that at this point what does it matter when the whole industry has been built on ripping off other companies for decades. And as far as quality I see so many JHS pedals all over the net that they can't be that poor of quality or people wouldn't be buying them.

I love the sound of the JHS Superbolt and my only wish is that it was cheaper but I plan on buying one sometime once I'm back at work. Then I'll put it beside my MXR TubeScreamer copy but before my Malekko SmallClone copy (ironic) and play my Epiphone 335 copy through my Trinity Matchless/Vox copy (when I eventually get it) and I'll enjoy every minute of it.

Then I'll start wishing that I had the JHS Twin12 because it also sounds cool.


----------

